# Plunge Router accident routs my workbench



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a Porter Cable 890 type 1 with an older style plunge base. I tighten the depth gauge knob as hard as I think it will go. After just a few plunges, it will plunge right through the work piece and into my work top! I am routing a shallow basin in 3/8 in pieces of wood. So it doesn't take much to go through it. It is just frustrating and dangerous. Unfortunately my work top is also my router table and I went right into the aluminum track. I notice bits of metal and raise the router bit immediately.

I have emailed Porter Cable to see if this is a problem with this base. Has anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Your bit may be slipping in the collet. Spiral upcut mortising bits are
especially prone to slipping in the collet.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

No I am using Dish cutting bit from MLCS 1" cutter with 1/2" shaft. It isn't moving.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's what I'm thinking, and I may be way-off base on this one: Did you " 0" out the router bit before starting? What I mean by that is, did you set the router on the work piece (being off, of course) and bring the router bit down to touch the piece? You then lock it down, and set your depth gauge to the desired depth you want the cut. Turn the appropiate stop to where the depth gauge will bottom out. Lock the depth gauge with the knob, and release the plunge lever and let the router bit go back up. Your depth is now set for the depth of cut. Now when you start routing and when it gets to the right depth, it will bottom out on the stop. If you set it right, it'll make the same depth cut every time…..Hope I didn't confuse you..now I'm confused…...lol.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

The bit I am using is a pattern bit bearing on the top. The bottom line is that I can rout several pieces of wood at the correct depth, then if I forget to check the tightness of the depth gauge and plow through the next piece. So, the depth is right. It is the action of the plunge hitting the stop that seems to be loosening up. The porter Cable model I have has a swivel type stop so that you can make your cuts in steps without resetting your final depth. I don't use that feature on this project, I am only cutting about 1/8" deep total . Because the stop rotates the tightener is "funky"? Hard to tighten.
Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have recently seen the same problem with mine in the 690 series. the lock-bolt doesn't seem to want to lock onto the depth rod. I think it is the plastic wing spinning on the threads (i.e. it is not a problem with the female threads in the housing or the male threads on the bolt). from what I can see it is simply steel going into plastic without the brass insert that one sees on many tools.

if it ever warms up here I'll confirm and try some epoxy. otherwise time for a new plunge router I guess.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think you are right. I emailed Porter Cable but I haven't received an answer back (just been a day ago). If I get any info, I'll post it.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I Googled the problem and there's some good info here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23343


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

welcome to the "i routed into my workbench by accident" club!


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

I did that. Made a real mess, so much of a one, I'm still mad at myself for being so dumb! This was my fault. Hope you find the solution or sell the router on Ebay.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is the response:

"I am sorry but, in order to help you I suggest you take the complete machine to the factory service center. They will inspect the machine and determine how to assist you in this mater."

I guess they don't think it is an issue? I do have a service center sort of close by (20 Miles) . I 'll try to get in there one of these days and see what if anything they have to say.


----------



## Tom8021 (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is the response:

"I am sorry but, in order to help you I suggest you take the complete machine to the factory service center. They will inspect the machine and determine how to assist you in this mater."

I guess they don't think it is an issue? I do have a service center sort of close by (20 Miles) . I 'll try to get in there one of these days and see what if anything they have to say.


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

I too have had the same problem. The screw that holds the depth guage has backed out on me more than a few times. I am thinking of useing locktite on it. I have learned to look at the depth rod and screw before I plunge. It is a hassel but it is better than going to deep. Once I am at the depth I have not had any problems. If you come up with a solution let us all know.


----------

